# Whats better than one sweet old Mead Crusader...



## bikewhorder (Jan 15, 2012)

Two! I scored these @ an antique store of all places for less than I would have paid for just one.  I can't help but wonder if they have been together since day one.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 15, 2012)

I only have one grip and I'm actively seeking a mate.   I'm going to make some new ones but Id still like to find an original, I know there out there.  Pm me if you have one you can part with.


----------



## jpromo (Jan 15, 2012)

A beautiful pair indeed! Looks like they'll both clean up well too and reveal some nice original paint. Great find at, I agree, an unlikely place to find a reasonable price.


----------



## sam (Jan 15, 2012)

I had a crusader frame(still got the badge).The BB cups screwed in.And the tubing was rolled and brazed---I sand blasted and re-painted the frame so i got to see it bare.It was lighter than any of the other early frames I have had.Maybe some day I'll run across another.
Great find!


----------



## Old-Bikes (Jan 15, 2012)

great score dude!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jan 15, 2012)

Great pair!! I thought I was seeing double?


----------



## Larmo63 (Jan 15, 2012)

Wowzers..Unbelievable what you guys come up with....!


----------



## bricycle (Jan 15, 2012)

bikewhorder said:


> I only have one grip and I'm actively seeking a mate.   I'm going to make some new ones but Id still like to find an original, I know there out there.  Pm me if you have one you can part with.




I love the attention to the detail of the pin striping, wonderful find indeed sir!


----------



## dfa242 (Jan 16, 2012)

bikewhorder said:


> I only have one grip and I'm actively seeking a mate.   I'm going to make some new ones but Id still like to find an original, I know there out there.  Pm me if you have one you can part with.




Wow Chris, those are great!  I think I've got a matching grip that you can take a look at on Friday.  Nice find!


----------



## chitown (Jan 16, 2012)

WOW! Fantastic find. Kudos to the antique shop as well for selling at a great price.

I am also thinking of if these 2 machines were together all their lives. Maybe they were owned by twin brothers that lived together their whole lives and rode those to the same job every day until they retired... okay maybe a stretch but it is fun to think about the history of these bikes.

I agree with Bri on the amazing pin striping. I wonder how many pin strippers were employed by Mead back in their heyday.

Any guesses as to year? Those badges are very early looking being cut out and more sculpted than the plate/paint versions of the early teens models. 

Congrats on the find and keep us up to date with any cleaning/resto stuff you do. Those rims look mighty thirsty for some oil.

Chris


----------



## bricycle (Jan 16, 2012)

chitown said:


> WOW! Fantastic find. Kudos to the antique shop as well for selling at a great price.
> 
> I am also thinking of if these 2 machines were together all their lives. Maybe they were owned by twin brothers that lived together their whole lives and rode those to the same job every day until they retired... okay maybe a stretch but it is fun to think about the history of these bikes.
> 
> ...




Wuddeeya think Chris, 1905 ish? bri.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 16, 2012)

Yeah, I never get tired of looking at that delicate pin striping,  I've actually had these for about 2 1/2 years now.  I haven't done much with them but I definitely plan to cherry pick the best parts off them to make one.  The one has a slightly bent down tube behind the head tube so it makes deciding which one to build easy.  I got them at a place called Liberty Tool which is pretty famous as far as Antique shops go.  If your ever in Liberty, ME it's definitely worth a visit.  They had actually posted them on Craigslist about a year before I bought them.  The price then was $600 each and I was like "Hmmm, nope can't do it".  Then I was passing thru Liberty one day and I thought I should stop in and see if they had any other bikes by chance.  I asked at the counter and the woman said she thought there were some upstairs.  I couldn't believe it, they were still there!  The owner happened to be there that day and asked him how much and he said 'just give me $400 for the pair and get 'em out my site, they're worth a lot more than that but I'm tired of people pilfering parts off them."  Apparently someone had stolen one of the seats and grips recently. I played it cool and said "let me go take another look at them" but inside I was bursting with excitement.  I still can't believe that with all the people out there looking for this stuff that they lasted so long in such a heavily traveled store.


----------

